# Probleme mit Java Web Start



## spike1981 (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem mit Java Web Start:

Wenn ich im Internet die jnlp aufrufe, fragt mich Windows ganz normal nach der Anwendung, mit der ich die Datei öffnen will, worauf ich dann JNLP (Standard) wähle. Danach beginnt Java Web Start die Datei zu laden, ein weißes Fenster mit "Java loading..." erscheint und dann ist es plötzlich aus. Es erscheint keine Fehlermeldung, dass "java loading" Fenster verschwindet einfach. Auf anderen Rechnern geht das jnlp Applet ohne Probleme. Neuinstallation von Web start hat nichts genützt.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Du kannst fuer Java Webstart das Logging aktivieren und ein log File schreiben lassen.
Eventuell hilft dir das beid er Fehlersuche.
-> %JDK_HOME%/bin/javaws.exe
->Edit -> Preferences -> Advanced
-> Debugging -> Enable tracing/enable Logging
Die logfiles findest du dann ...? mal nachschauen...

Gruss Tom


----------



## spike1981 (6. Juni 2006)

Wenn ich die javaws.exe starte, tritt das gleiche Phänomen auf. Weißes Fenster taucht auf mit "java loading..." Nach kurzer Zeit verschwindet das Fenster ohne eine Fehlermeldung. Hab auch mal im Windows Task Manager die Prozesse überprüft. Da javaws.exe wird gestartet, nach ca. 30 Sekunden wird der Prozess ohne ihrgend eine Meldung beendet.

Kennt das jemand? Hab grad die neueste JRE mit javaws runtergeladen


----------



## karl_soost (16. April 2008)

hast du mal die runtime überprüft
vielleicht hast du ne falsche version


----------

